# None Paying Customer



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi people,

Took on a valeting job on a vehicle where the customer was not there, Had arranged to leave the keys so i could do work, The vehicle was over 10yrs old & looked like a builders van that had not been cleaned from day 1, Spent a few hours on it & it did look better but due to the condition there is only so much i could do with it, Anyway, Done job, posted keys in letterbox, Rang customer, Went straight to answer phone, left message, Tried again, straight to answer phone again, Seems to me he just turned his phone off, Been like this for a few days.

Can't get in contact with him, His phone is switched off, What would you do?

All the best


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Go back round to where the job was done.....knock on door ask for payment.

Simple really...was his a proper job or a cash/mates rates agreement and have you got written proof of the instructions from said owner?

If you have and you get no joy from knocking on he door. Report it to the police...if not I think you have learnt a valuable lesson here!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

It was a booked in job over the phone, Full valet.

All the best


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Learn from a mistake mate,you could call round but more than likely this guy had no intention of paying . No point goimg to small claims Afaik its. £40 to make the claim.


----------



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

Will put it down to experience i guess but this will be the last time i do a job where the customer is not present.

All the best


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

jayc2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will put it down to experience i guess but this will be the last time i do a job where the customer is not present.
> 
> All the best


Wouldn't take it to that extent,just ask for payment beforehand if they're not going to be there. If a customer declines then cancel the job.if they've paid you and they're not happy with a job you can return and rectify the work.just explain that its nothing personal but you've been stung by another customer and can't afford to be stung again. 99% of customers would understand.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The only way of doing this, is knocking on the door, and see if he answers, does he have a voice mail at all on his phone, if so have you left him messages.

If he does not answer, then there's nothing you can do, or even the police for this matter.


----------



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Managed to get hold of him today on his phone, He said he was away & forgot his phone charger, It's been a week from when i done the job, Still a bit hacked off about it as the arrangement was for him to send out the payment on the day of the job so will just have to see if he does.

All the best


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

jayc2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Managed to get hold of him today on his phone, He said he was away & forgot his phone charger, It's been a week from when i done the job, Still a bit hacked off about it as the arrangement was for him to send out the payment on the day of the job so will just have to see if he does.
> 
> All the best


Is it too far away to go and collect it? If he didnt recognise your number he may now have saved it so next time if you have to ring he wont answer it. Put 141 in front of his number if you have to call him so your number will come up as "unknown number."


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you been paid yet?


----------

